# Hey Dot - Mac question for ya...



## Heather (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you know how to switch the hard drive disk image on your mac to a custom icon? 

I've tried opening the hard drive, choosing get info, opening the image I want to use, choosing get info, and dragging the photo onto the hard drive as well as copying and pasting it to no avail. These are the directions I found online and via Apple which worked perfectly on the G4 but don't seem to work on the newer macBooks. 

Any clue?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

2 all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese...


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2008)

Is your name Dot?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

Ever heard of PM!? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe Heather wants to start a Mac discussion.

Heather - I'm not sure what you are doing exactly, but here's what I do:
Have the two "Get Info" windows open. Click on the icon within the info window that you want to copy, then do Command-C. Now click on the icon within the window you want to change and do a Command-V. From your message, it sounded like you were trying to copy or paste directly onto the desktop icon rather than the one within the info window.

Let me know if this works for you. If not, you might have to go to the Apple Forums and see if there's something about the new Books that calls for a different approach.

So you got a new MacBook???????


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Dot, that's what I'm trying to do but I cannot seem to get it to work, it just shows an image of a jpeg, not the actual photo. Will try again in a minute. 

Yep, finally gave in. It's super but I haven't had a lot of time to play around with it yet. Need to figure out how to use the trackpad tonight as I keep dragging things around by accident!

(also, Eric, I thought others might have helpful hints as well - note the operative word - helpful.)


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2008)

checked one site and it looked like there was some sort of problem that they thought would be fixed with the next leopard update 10.5.2 . I still have tiger and probably won't change.... if you were trying to make a new icon or set of icons there was some sort of icon program in 'developer tools'.....


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2008)

Hrmm...I have 10.5.5, so, apparently not. 

Yeah, I don't need a set of icons...maybe I should look into that though...
If I have issues selling the G4, I might have software available but I need to double check on that...later. Probably in the new year unless someone really motivates me...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2008)

try this http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=446630
the copy and paste should work for drives files, but you might have to use an icon program to change an application icon, was some talk about this in the forum post link above. some problem might be the image file isn't the proper type, may also have to 'restart finder' after pasting the icon onto the get info window icon image (from the forum post). 
should be easy, as lots of people seem to like to change icons, but could be leopard has new rules for doing that sort of thing....


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2008)

Will give it a try. Restart finder is a good idea. Leopard is a year old so I think it's more a hardware issue but I could very well be wrong! 

Not my top priority though. Need to get my downloads over first. Getting late...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I just tried to do an icon switch on this laptop which is running 10.5 -- I see what you mean about the jpeg icon rather than the image icon. I guess I've not tried to do an icon switch with Leopard before, and just assumed that what always worked before should work now. It doesn't. It must be a Leopard thing, not a hardware thing because this laptop is a G4 (pre-Intel)!

Sorry, I'm of no help on this one.


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm, I have leopard on my G4 and was able to do it numerous times with no issue, but wasn't able to do it on my mother's or my new macbooks (her's is the last generation.) 

Weird. 

Well, anyway, I'll troll around on the forums and see if I can get it figured out. There MUST be a work around. I cannot have a computer that is named "Darwin" without an accompanying hawk moth pollinating an Angracaecum now can I??


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2008)

I DID IT! I DID IT! With Candybar freeware (well shareware...)

Unfortunately it is miniscule so I think I need to find another image. But I DID IT! YAHOO! 

(I'm such a dork, huh?)


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2008)

Can a leopard not change its spots?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on your new computer...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2008)

Heather said:


> (I'm such a dork, huh?)




Rhetorical question, right? oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Can a leopard not change its spots?




Maybe if it is a SNOW leopard! :rollhappy: 
(I am a dork, and I crack myself up...)

Running my first time machine backup at the moment. Took a lot of guts to commit to trashing everything on my external hard drive. 
(Thanks Robert!) <---BEST Apple Specialist ever!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2008)

Robert's a Mac person? Yay, Robert!

Did you erase and re-format the drive, Heather?


----------



## RobertG (Nov 16, 2008)

A very nice website you can check is www.usingmac.com. I would not try the terminal commands you find on the site unless you have a updated backup.


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey!! Yay!! See? I knew you'd find something to say, Robert! (Dot and I have really been working on raising our mac-using membership here...) :wink:

Robert - don't they have a widget as well? Is that the same site that does the Leopard OSX Hints widget?

and yes, I erased and reformatted the external, Dot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, welcome, RobertG! Not the Robert I thought Heather was talking about, but good to have you here! You grow orchids also? And thanks for the link. I've not seen that site before.


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, we have a few Roberts around here but no...think different.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2008)

Heather said:


> Yeah, we have a few Roberts around here but no...think different.


OK, Steve


----------

